# Associated pool wiring underground wiring



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I'm trying to figure out what happened on a service call I went on about 2 weeks ago. I get a call that the guys circuit breaker is tripping and it operates his pool pump. Sure enough, that's exactly what the GFCI circuit breaker was protecting, that, and a few other minor things on the same circuit.
> 
> I disconnected the load from the circuit breaker and tried to reset the circuit breaker. It failed so I replaced the circuit breaker. Obviously it was tripping for a reason so I do some investigating and find that the pool pump motor had shorted to ground. The HO even told me he was trying to reset it even with the ground fault having not been cleared. I disconnect the wiring to the pump, check the conductors going underground from the house to the pump, button it all back up and re-energize the circuit. The rest of the circuit is working and I tell the guy to have a pool specialist come out and replace the pool pump motor.
> 
> ...


 
I get what you are saying, after I read it outloud to myself a couple of times. I agree, that the repeated reseting of the circuit breaker did it. But thats me, according to a territorial electrican that came on a job and almost stabbed me with a Awl, I am not "qualified".


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought you owned a megger? I'm going to take your membership card back. :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I thought you owned a megger? I'm going to take your membership card back. :laughing:


Maybe he only has one that shows numbers on it instead of kiddie lights.:laughing:


----------

